

Stellar, consensus, recent programming - roasbeef
http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/201698.html#

======
kiwidrew
It seems that this post has been (temporarily?) taken down. There was a link
to the draft paper on federated Byzantine fault tolerance, which is what
they're using for the Stellar Consensus Protocol. It makes for fascinating
reading. There was also a link to the stellar-core repo on github, which has
several great README files explaining the Stellar architecture.

Most excitingly, he drew comparisons between distributed consensus protocols
(i.e. replicated state machines) and distributed version control systems such
as git. It turns out he was (one of?) the authors of monotone, an early
attempt at building a modern DVCS.

The links:

[https://www.stellar.org/papers/stellar-consensus-
protocol.pd...](https://www.stellar.org/papers/stellar-consensus-protocol.pdf)

[https://github.com/stellar/stellar-core](https://github.com/stellar/stellar-
core)

------
hyh1048576
All I got is

> [edit]

I had a post here that was about my recent work at stellar, but in the cold
light of the next-day's caught-up sleep, I didn't like the tone of it -- too
unstructured and rambly, a little too critical of other people's work -- even
for a personal blog, so I've removed it. Sorry.

Any archived version?

